# Writing Style For an Sp/Sx



## unico (Feb 3, 2011)

sp/sx: Comes out as somewhat heavy and gloomy, or cool and detached. Often gives out a suffocating and insular vibe, as if their internal world is wrapped around by an impermeable membrane. Strong sensory impressions designed to awake sexuality. Makes one want to linger on one or two lines forever.

I do a lot of writing -- journaling, novels, short stories, and poems. My novels and short stories tend towards magical realism and sometimes have some whimsy, but also deal with serious and often depressing subject matter, usually from the perspective of a protagonist much like myself. It's me trying to understand the world around me. So, yes, I would say the language can get a bit heavy or even gloomy, though not detached so much. I am a very passionate person and so are my characters. Occasionally they are detached when observing characters very different from themselves, though. My poems are also very passionate and intense, also heavy. My journaling can alternate between heavy and detached, but is only gloomy when it focuses on people I want to be close to or used to be close to, but for whom I have no current options for a close relationship. 

I would say it's accurate to say my writing feels insular. I live in my own little world. I repeat myself and my concerns pop up over and over. I have synesthesia and am hypersensitive, which causes me to go into intense sensory detail (especially visual). This doesn't necessarily relate to sexuality, but sensuality. I also tend to write rather poetically at times, or at least in a picturesque way that is easy to read, which might make people linger on what I say. Sometimes I am straight to the point, but other times, while still straight to the point, my synesthesia and hypersensitivity shows.


----------



## unico (Feb 3, 2011)

Description taken from: The Enneagram Institute Discussion Board - Stacking and the Written Word


----------

